# Well, this was a real help!!! (not)



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

snip


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Sue. Hold on. This will pass. We can give you cyber{{{{HUGS}}} but let your family give you some real ones.PM me if you need to.Mark


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

Oh bless Mark - it was my own stupid fault at the end of the day and I'm lucky - well on the road to recovery - just more worried about people more vulnerable than me.Anyway, onwards and upwards - have decided to volunteer at an animal sanctuary (might as well practice for the llamas !!! - sounds abit perverted that) where my lad did his work experience - they are a right bunch of characters and get all sorts in there - badgers, owls, rooks, bats etc etc so that'll keep me busy whilst all this grimness blows over at work.Cyber hugs warmly appreciated anyway mateySue


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Big hug from me too


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Sounds awful Suev! I hope everything works out.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for your support too Hope and Grant - nice to know who your friends are!!I tell ya - this year!!Sue


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

(((HUGS))) to you, Sue - prayers and good thoughts coming your way. xxx


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

I can't believe how some sad low life could stoop so low. I just hope you can somehow find out who sent this email to your office. I'm lost for words Sue, but hope you know you have my support


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Sorry Sue, I'm just seeing this. Whoever did this is just plain despicable! I can't think of one reason for anybody to do such a horrible thing to another person. Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

Thanks chaps - well as one door opens they say. Went to volunteer at a local Animal Sanctuary (see no names!!!) and it was brill - run by a real character, they have rescued bats, badgers, owls, all kinds of birds and a fox that was reared as a dog, so it wags it tail and pants like our Milo.So sod the lot of em I say and I'll be doing something I love twice a week.Sue


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Dang, sorry that someone would do that Sue. I can't even imagine why someone would do that. I sure hope something good comes out of it, maybe you'll get a job at the animal sanctuary or something? That would be pretty cool!







I'll be thinking of you. Stay strong.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

Thanks dollySuexx


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

How are you doing Sue? I've been thinking about you since yesterday. I'm being sent home, not for anything bad, my job is done, but I know how frustrating it can be to have a job, then all of a sudden you don't any more. I'm so envious of you getting to work at the animal shelter. That's so cool. The animals you'll get to take care of.







Animals rule! They're soo cool. And think of how much you'll learn. Maybe you could go back to school to be a veterinary tech or something?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Hey kiddo - thats not such a bad idea - trouble is I'm so over-qualified - think my hubby might balk at paying for YET another qual - anyway it'll do me great for now - we are very, very lucky, my hubby earns a decent crust so its not the end of the world at all, and, as they say, as one door opens - oh heck think I've already said that.So, apart from getting my rabies innoculation (for working with bats) - ouch, I'm all set up, the people there seem a really eccentric bunch, so that'll suit me down to the ground!!Hope you OK Accident, and thanks to everybody for their support - its been overwhelming.PS: On a grim note - one of Jack (my son) friend's dad's was a GP and threw himself infront of a train because some bugger decided to sue - I know people have geniune grievances but sometimes people need to think of the chaos they can cause when taking out actions!!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

That is just awful, sue. My friend Charlie killed himself a year ago Easter. His daughter, who is so much like him, will now spend the rest of her life looking for signs of this in her and his wife is only now really able to talk about him. Since he left no note and was always joking, she has concluded that it was a secret he kept from everybody his whole life.It was only after observing that that I realized that can never be an option for me, excepting, of course, in the face of disasterous medical problems.Hopefully Jack will be able to provide some support for his friend.Hugs to all of you.Mark


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

Oh god bless Mark - how awful - this seems just to happen far too bloody often. Went to the memorial yesterday - His widow) had written a note, a copy of which was on all the chairs in the Crem. it made me weep, she said "his only fault was that he cared too much about his patients". What makes it so terrible for the family is that it splurged all over the local press. I just hope to god the family can get some privacy. The lad and his sister are amazing, back at school, I think its harder for his widow (sorry, after what happened to me, I'm being very cautious and not using any names here). Jeez what a year - yeah re suicide being no option - thank god I can see that too now Mark.God blessSue xxx


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Sue you take care of yourelf.This is all terible and makes me want to cry. Be strong and remember we love you!Kat


----------

